# girl or woman, boy or man



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

which term do you use when referring to yourself? and why.


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

Boy & Man

Boy because I am a baby in comparison to accomplished, manly men.

Man because I am unfortunately 26yo and not young anymore.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Guy.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Man.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boy rarely, but more man than ever. heh

Millennium MAN - get it?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm not a girl, not yet a woman..


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

I've always been a little kid at heart, I can't change that. But it doesn't mean I'm not a man


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

"it"


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm a Man, baby!


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

"Guy". I am neither a boy nor am I a man.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Guy


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

ok i'm confused by "guy". what defines it? is it just preference for the word? we don't use guy as frequently over here.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Woman. Not because I feel all grown up or anything, but because it's appropriate for my age. I'd be worried that using "girl" would provoke "How old are you?" Then I realize that I'm legally an adult and should pretend I know how to act like one.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Woman. If you got the hips, you got the title.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Man. I don't feel adult enough for that to be 100% accurate, but it's closer than "boy". In the right context I occasionally refer to myself as a boy. But that's more in a jokey way.

I use "guy" most of the time because it seems like the middle-ground between boy and man. I'm a young-adult male, which means "a guy" (young man) to me.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Man

I feel deserving of the title with the **** i've been through.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Both, but only for variation.


----------



## The Apathetic Observer (Mar 24, 2013)

Depends on whether I have facial hair or not. Having the Van **** goatee that I have now is what makes me _feel_ like a "man". Without it, people would easily mistake me as a 16-year-old "boy".


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

a guy


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Girl. I just feel like I still look too young to be referring to myself as a woman. It feels odd when I say it.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

batman


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Girl... I feel old saying woman.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i couldnt vote cause there was no "real ******" option


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> "it"


Hello fellow "it".



illmatic1 said:


> i couldnt vote cause there was no "real ******" option


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

usually girl. technically i'm an adult, but i look really young so saying "woman" will probably sound awkward until i'm 30 lol


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Woman.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

The Lurker's baseless personal lexicon:

boy: under 16

man: elderly

guy: anywhere in between (_this is me!_)

girl: generally anyone younger or a few years older than I am

woman: usually anyone, like... 5-10+ years older than me (I'm sure this will adjust as I age, myself~)


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> The Lurker's baseless personal lexicon:
> 
> boy: under 16
> 
> ...


boy -> guy(the alternative for every male no matter how old they are) -> man

girl -> [where's the ****ing option, I've always lacked one] -> woman


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

probably offline said:


> girl -> [where's the ****ing option, I've always lacked one] -> woman


How about gal.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> How about gal.


Maybe if I was a flapper in the 20's or something, but we have to adapt to modern times.

wait, no I don't want modern times at all.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Both. I prefer "woman", because it's much more empowering, but we have a cultural tendency to call young women "girls", so sometimes I use that too.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

With 47 votes in:


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Boy because I feel like I'm not mature just yet.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I've got man flu. It's not boy flu, and it certainly isn't your pathetic girly flu. This is proper man flu and having proper man flu makes me feel more like a man. Have I mentioned how ill I'm feeling. My nose is all blocked. My throat is sore. I feel tired. This is monumental illness. I'm surviving though, don't you go feeling sorry for me. I may be at deaths door but I will survive, eventually. I just need to moan about it some more then I will start to feel better. eeeeuuuuuuuugggghh.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Boy. 'Man' seems to imply a certain hint of mature self-assurance that I don't see when I look at myself.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

cheers for the graphs arnie.


the results so far are panning out similar to what I have expected regarding man/boy ,woman/girl. I wasn't too sure what to expect with placing a "both" category .but the results from each gender on selecting that category are interesting.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i said i dont care because it doesnt make a difference to me really, but i do consider myself a boy and man

eh i wish i could change my vote to both boy and man now haha...


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Woman because I'm not under 18...? Plus, I pay my rent, phone, bills, and live alone; I'm an adult, therefore, as a female adult, I'm a woman. 

And 1+1=2.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Girl, even though I could be considered a woman (21 yo) I still look like a little girl


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I refer to myself as a "little man". Everytime I do something that is slightly mature, I like to jokingly say/think, "Look at me shopping for my own groceries, like a little man." Or something to that effect..affect?


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Men don't let things completely take over their life.

I'm a boy at this point. Don't know about later though. Is it even possible for me to be a true man?


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Female.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Calling myself a woman doesn't sit well with me, probably because i view that as a term for mature adult when i'm still a dependant, living at home and still very much the child of my mother, but i also think girl is equally inappropriate as i feel i'm the wrong age to call myself a girl. So i think i prefer simply 'she' or 'her'. At my workplace i've heard the customers refer to me as 'lady'. 

I don't really use the terms boy or man either, i tend to say bloke or chap.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

woman


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I still get a lot of dude. I don't really label myself though.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I go with guy because I see myself as being to old to be a boy but also too young to really be a man. If I absolutely had to choose between the two I'd say boy, for a fair few reasons.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Boy and Man.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Girl. For several reasons it makes me uncomfortable when called a woman.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I abhor adults referring to themselves or other adults as "boys" and "girls".


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I've never called myself a man before. The only time I ever refer to my gender is when people ask me what it is during online conversations (in which they can't see me, of course). In that circumstance I'll say I'm "male", as is acceptable online. If I referred to my gender in real life, I'd prefer to call myself a guy.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Girl. I associate the term woman with big hips, boobs, and an overall mature outlook on life. I possess none of these things, and I probably never will. Makes me wonder what the rest of my life will look like and how I will cope with aging and becoming mature in age but not in the brain.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I am an it.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Girl, just feels right. Woman reminds me of successful women in glamorous films.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

With 100 votes in:


----------



## purrfeKt13 (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm only 14, so I call myself a girl.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Thinking about it ... both girl and woman feel pretty weird to me oO


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

march_hare said:


> Thinking about it ... both girl and woman feel pretty weird to me oO


okay shawty


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

arnie said:


> With 100 votes in:


quite a big difference is being defined here. what did you do with the "don't care" votes?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

renegade disaster said:


> quite a big difference is being defined here. what did you do with the "don't care" votes?


I ignored them. There's no way to tell which gender voted for them.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

arnie said:


> I ignored them. *There's no way to tell which gender voted for them.*


yea thats true.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i call myself a kid... so i guess none of the above


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

arnie said:


> With 100 votes in:


I find it interesting that less than a third of of the females refer to themselves as women, while on the male side, around the same proportion call themselves boys. We don't know the age of the voters, but I can't help but wonder what that says about the gender roles' effect on peoples' self-perception?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

yea it is interesting.



StNaive said:


> We don't know the age of the voters,


in the voting question I phrased it adults, so technically its for anyone of adult age to answer. so basically what I wished it to boil down to is, if you consider yourself an adult which male/female description would fit. I hoped by writing adult in the question it would be answered by anyone of adult age but I think there is always going to be some exceptions.


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

I use both.

I'm 26, I live on my own, I have a kid, so I'm really not a kid myself anymore.
But at the same time, I don't feel like I deserve to be called a woman. I don't feel that different from when I was a teenager. I can be mature and responsible when I have to be, but I sometimes just feel like a fraud.


----------

